# 2008 NPC California & IFBB California Pro Figure



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

[ Click to Enlarge ] On Memorial Day Weekend, one of the largest California NPC shows is once again coming to town, in Culver City, which is located about 15 miles from downtown Los Angeles. Also, the IFBB California Pro Figure Competition will be held on the same day in the same location, bringing some [...]

*Read More...*


----------

